# Oliver rake



## iowahay (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone on here have any experience with Oliver hay rakes? I am not sure of the model but I had a guy offer it to me for $375.00. Is it worth it? Known problems? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oliver was know for its fine hay equipment. In the 60's they were one of the first to manufacture the tedder and the mower-conditioner. Probably considered ahead of their time. Is the rake you are looking at a bar or wheel rake? I bet it is a fine machine...the only problem may be parts. You may want to ask the seller where he got parts and ensure you can still get them if needed. I imagine you could find tines since the rubber based one are fairly universal...the only problem being bar size. 
Heck, my Hesston 4500 baler is really an Oliver 720 baler with a few minor changes once Hesston bought them. Has turned out to be a mighty fine high capacity baler. But I did have to search around a bit for a shaft that was bent to replace it. I am kind of an Oliver fan myself...hope to find another Oliver tractor. Let us know what you hear about parts and some others may have some ideas as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oliver was ahead of the game in just about everything. I won't name the neighbors brand of tractor, but our 77 gasser had a live PTo and hydraulics, a six speed transmission with two reverses, and a 6 cylinder engine while his newer brand didn't have live hydraulics or pto, had a five speed tranny with one reverse, and a four cylinder in it and his was several years _newer_ but was considered to be the equivalent of the 77.

Grew up with Oliver's and have now on the farm a 66, 77, 770, (2) 88's, 880, 1600, 1850, 1855, and a 2255. All are diesels except the 66 and 77. For Whites (2-105's and 2-110's are just a updated 1855/1955 with a perkins) we have a 2-110, 4-150, 4-175, and a 4-210.

Anyways, back to the point, The Oliver Gang used to have a forum but they had to lock it because of the relentless spam, so now most of them can be found at The Hart Parr Oliver Collectors Association. If anybody would know if or where parts can be had they would. First I think I would try to contact the nearest Agco dealer and inquire about availability there.


----------

